# Purdy Colossus Roller Covers



## WisePainter (Sep 16, 2008)

I have converted to the Purdy Colossus line of roller covers. 
They are pricey and you can actually see the difference in finish that they provide. I spin clean them and toss them into an empty 5 gallon bucket, with the style of nap on them it does not harm them one bit.
I use a 3/4 for walls, and a 1" for ceilings.


----------



## vandyandsons (Dec 23, 2008)

wise painter,

do you double roll and lay your surfaces off tight?

or do you like a stipple that you can hang your coat on? ha ha

i use a 1" sleeve too....for block filler.


----------



## WisePainter (Sep 16, 2008)

vandyandsons said:


> wise painter,
> 
> do you double roll and lay your surfaces off tight?
> 
> ...



With these rollers I am able to dip far less and keep the nap on the wall.
They are the most efficient rollers I have ever used.
I apply top to bottom in a slight diagonal line moving away from my wet edge, then work my way back picking up paint from the line and overlapping the wet edge by a couple few feet.
I just used Color Accents satin and it laid out like a dream!


You should see the veins pop out of my forehead and neck when I see a "slide" mark on the wall left over from the previous painters!!!

:furious:

I only use the 1" for flat ceilings...I can kick the crap out of a guy using one of those clownish 18" rollers any day.
I have.


----------



## vandyandsons (Dec 23, 2008)

wisepainter,

of course i was just busting chops as you like to do. i can tell from your posts that you are anal about your finished product and I am the same way.

i too have used the colussus and really liked it. unfortunately i usually don't have the time or am too lazy to clean out my sleeves so I usually stick with the less expensive lines. I can get a 50/50 for around $2-$2.50 so with pricing like that, it's almost not worth the time for me to clean out my skins.

i found the colussus not only applied like a champ (almost like a giant 4" whizz slv) but that the fallout sprinkle seemed to be a lot less than the cheaper grade sleeves.

i think that I may give the 1"er colussus a go on flat cielings though.

bact to the post now: 
I forget who makes it, but JC Licht sells a device that hooks up to a slop sink faucet. you screw on the 8" hose which is attached to a 9" tube. insert your sleeve, turn on the water for about 60 seconds or until it runs clear, take it out, spin it out and store em (vertically if possible).

I will find the manufacturer if you guys would like. I worked for a shop that reused sleeves as an apprentice so cleaned and stored my fair share.

vandy


----------



## WisePainter (Sep 16, 2008)

vandyandsons said:


> wisepainter,
> 
> of course i was just busting chops as you like to do.



Me?

Busting chops?


:innocent:

lol...mehbeh a little.


:jester:


----------



## Danahy (Oct 17, 2006)

Case of 100 1/2", i'll get for 1.49 / ea... The supplier stores them, and I take em as needed, use once, and chuck.


----------



## vandyandsons (Dec 23, 2008)

Danahy said:


> Case of 100 1/2", i'll get for 1.49 / ea... The supplier stores them, and I take em as needed, use once, and chuck.


right on


----------



## WisePainter (Sep 16, 2008)

That is a good deal indeed, who makes them?

I used to be really bad about recycling covers, so after I started using the $Purdy$ covers I had to break the habit. My clients really like the finish and I like the way the roller is able to "open up" with a quick downward roll and release off of the wall.
The cover grabs _*a lot*_ of paint out of the bucket when it is completely opened.

I have also found that the Purdy covers (or "skins" if you are from Iowa, Florida, California, or Alaska) clean up *much* quicker than the poly/lamb wool/mix covers probably due to the non matted type of fibers used.
Even the 1" takes 1/2 the time as the other covers.
If I am using oil, or something other than waterbased material I won't throw them out. 
I still wash them.








just kidding.


----------



## WisePainter (Sep 16, 2008)

Meet the Colossus

A funny story, my Wife overheard a convo between me and another painter. 
We used the word Purdy roller covers a few times and she told me later on that she thought we were saying pretty in a silly way.

"Yes hunny, those were some purrrdy roller covers for sure!"


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

WisePainter said:


> I have converted to the Purdy Colossus line of roller covers.
> They are pricey and you can actually see the difference in finish that they provide. I spin clean them and toss them into an empty 5 gallon bucket, with the style of nap on them it does not harm them one bit.
> I use a 3/4 for walls, and a 1" for ceilings.


you talking about the xl's? i have a few left over from 3 years ago, but can't find them anymore...


----------



## WisePainter (Sep 16, 2008)

If by xl's you mean these Meet the Colossus then yup!

I use the standard diameter frame and cover.


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

the xl was a short run purdy over sized(diameter) frame and selves. all the benefits of the collosis you love so much with more surface area. i only have 2 of 4 frames left and 3 selves... the local supplier discontinued them 2 years ago... wish i could get more... maybe i'll try online.


----------



## WisePainter (Sep 16, 2008)

world llc said:


> the xl was a short run purdy over sized(diameter) frame and selves. all the benefits of the collosis you love so much with more surface area. i only have 2 of 4 frames left and 3 selves... the local supplier discontinued them 2 years ago... wish i could get more... maybe i'll try online.



That's what I was thinking you meant. The SW here still carries the oversized diameter frame/covers, however they are kind of dusty.
Now I only use the standard diameter set up.

I applaud Purdy for reinventing the wheel _*and*_ creating a better mouse trap especially when frames and rollers haven't changed much in so many years, but the xl diameter may have been a bit much.
Once I didn't look at the sizes and ended up having to leave a job to purchase the correct cover after only 10 minutes of starting a new job for a new customer.
That was a low moment in my career.




What do you think of their new poles? I think they are quite nifty even if I can only justify the price for the 2' to 4' length.


----------



## Damon T (Oct 13, 2008)

"Once I didn't look at the sizes and ended up having to leave a job to purchase the correct cover after only 10 minutes of starting a new job for a new customer.
That was a low moment in my career."

Wisepainter, if that's a low in your career, I'd say you're doing pretty good! 
I'll have to give those Colossus' a try. I've been digging the Wooster Polar Bears recently. 
As far as storage, we keep a couple leftover paint boxes in the shop with different sized covers. Doesn't seem to be a big deal how carefully they're stored, though we don't re-use them much. I do like how easy the polar bears are to clean, so if there's a convenient shop sink on the job we'll clean 'em.


----------



## Msargent (Oct 30, 2008)

I personally like the 14'' can't beat it time is money and they are the only cover ill clean.


----------



## WisePainter (Sep 16, 2008)

Damon T said:


> "Once I didn't look at the sizes and ended up having to leave a job to purchase the correct cover after only 10 minutes of starting a new job for a new customer.
> That was a low moment in my career."
> 
> * Wisepainter, if that's a low in your career, I'd say you're doing pretty good!*
> ...


:laughing:

Man I wish...however I haven't had too many moments in 10 years of painting where my jaw has clenched up.
I would highly recommend (obviously lol) the Purdy Colossus line. Everything the ad claims I have tested and proven on my jobs, that is rare with advertising anymore.

:thumbup:


----------



## Msargent (Oct 30, 2008)

Wise you use a 3/4 nap for satin? Int wall


----------



## WisePainter (Sep 16, 2008)

Msargent said:


> Wise you use a 3/4 nap for satin? Int wall


10-4.
Just finished a formal dining room using the 3/4 nap and Color Accents deep red.
The GC was amazed at how even and _small_ the stipple was.
As long as enough paint is applied with an even mil. it will lay out perfectly using the 3/4.
I also believe that the style of nap on the Purdy is a major factor, it is like no other.


----------



## Msargent (Oct 30, 2008)

See thats why i love this site ive used for years and was taught 3/8 for satin and higher and 1/2 for matte and flat if you use anything else you will get orange peel like a maaco car spray job. ill have to try it out .


----------



## WisePainter (Sep 16, 2008)

Msargent said:


> See thats why i love this site ive used for years and was taught 3/8 for satin and higher and 1/2 for matte and flat if you use anything else you will get orange peel like a maaco car spray job. ill have to try it out .



Same here. 
My SW sales rep gave me a few free set ups to try 4 years ago.
My world was turned upside down that day, everything all the old school painters taught me had become irrelevant in an instant.
You will be as thrilled by the efficiency and speed in which these tools apply paint as I was.
It is a small learning curve because it is more like yarn than a nap, but within a couple of walls it all makes sense.



Dude, I have pushed that damn set up do much they owe me some advertising $ about now!


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

The SW's in my area are currently having a sale on the Colossus covers: $5.98/3/4 nap, 5.48/1/2 nap. I stocked up on a few. Been using them for a few years now.


----------



## vandyandsons (Dec 23, 2008)

wolfgang,

i know lots of painters like to have a couple of drinks before work...you know, to make the shaking stop...

but getting up at 3:00 AM to tie one on? time to get some help:no:


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

:thumbup: That's good! Dont drink...really. Put it down to old age. When the weather changes the bolts and screws holding my leg together act up, so no sleep.:yawn: Always been an early riser anyway, 4:30 - 5:00.


----------



## vandyandsons (Dec 23, 2008)

i figured it was a legit reason, just giving you a hard time. i don't drink either. 

the guy who got me into the trade told me:

"kid, if ya show up sober and on time, ya got half the field beat already"

it's funny because its true.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

i will not post before 6am...i will not post before 6am...i will not post before 6am...


----------



## vandyandsons (Dec 23, 2008)

:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Mr. Mike (Dec 27, 2008)

Maybe its time to start drinking when you cant get to sleep.


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

Well i finally got around to trying those covers yesterday on my eggshell walls. They are pretty good i used the 1/2" nap.


----------



## Dorman Painting (May 2, 2006)

They're the only covers I'll use anymore, nothing compares to their durability or performance. Here's a quick tip, if you've got a brand new collosus cover, soak it in warm water the night before you're to use it. It'll take the little fuzzies and frazzled threads out. I've had some for almost a year now, and they've been used heavily too.


----------



## WisePainter (Sep 16, 2008)

In a "_*been working on this same job for 5 months and I want out NOW!!!!*_" kind of hurry, I left my 3/4" and 1" in buckets overnight with some paint and were left uncovered...




-$30.00


----------



## Cache (Sep 18, 2007)

Current home: smooth walls thoughout, HO doesn't like stipling. Wants everything sprayed with no backroll because doesn't like the "texture" left by roller covers. That's gonna run a premium for the amount of masking and certain colors will likely need 3 coats if no backrolling is allowed. I explained that even sprayed walls have some "texture" because the drywall isn't perfectly smooth. I'd really like to figure out a way around this kind of upcharge.

Sounds like I might be able to backroll and still get a non-stipled finish with the collosus?!? Satin walls and ceiling... what do you guys think. 1/2" collosus, no spraying at all?

How does the stiple compare on the 1/2", 1" and 3/4" collosus? How smooth can I get it?

Not gonna have to use a Purdy Parrot 1/4" am I?


----------



## WisePainter (Sep 16, 2008)

Cache said:


> Current home: smooth walls thoughout, HO doesn't like stipling. Wants everything sprayed with no backroll because doesn't like the "texture" left by roller covers. That's gonna run a premium for the amount of masking and certain colors will likely need 3 coats if no backrolling is allowed. I explained that even sprayed walls have some "texture" because the drywall isn't perfectly smooth. *I'd really like to figure out a way around this kind of upcharge.*


Why? 
Give them what they want. Sounds like you are gonna make that mortgage payment in full this month!



Cache said:


> Sounds like I might be able to backroll and still get a non-stipled finish with the collosus?!? Satin walls and ceiling... what do you guys think. 1/2" collosus, no spraying at all?
> 
> How does the stiple compare on the 1/2", 1" and 3/4" collosus? How smooth can I get it?


The stipple will be the same with all of the different covers depending on how you use them and the quality of the paint. The Colossus is designed to apply _maximum_ paint with _minimum_ dipping time.
Any rolled surface will have stipple unless you are using an alkyd based paint with a mohair cover, but even then...

Nope, it sounds like you have a customer that requires special handling. Which in turn requires special billing procedures.
And we all know what that means...


*$!!!!


*Unless they drive some turd car and have a job at WalMart, then just walk away. Be sure their wallet can cover their vivid imagination before starting.
Let us know how it turns out!!!


----------



## Cache (Sep 18, 2007)

Well, I'm not starved for work but not swamped right now. Not gonna turn down a 5,000s.f. custom home. Painter is already giving them a good deal. If he hits them with a large upcharge for no rolling, then they will probably start looking on craigslist if you know what I mean. Personally, I don't really make anything off the paint, but rather on the custom trim/woodwork. Painters are undercutting so bad here that I can't take any money from my painter and expect him to feed his family. The finish carpentry bill is already big enough for me to make some money.

He just buys new covers for each job and tosses them, but I was hoping that I could suggest the colossus and be able to satisfy the HO with no upcharge. Then everyone wins.


----------



## WisePainter (Sep 16, 2008)

Cache said:


> Well, I'm not starved for work but not swamped right now. Not gonna turn down a 5,000s.f. custom home. Painter is already giving them a good deal. If he hits them with a large upcharge for no rolling, then they will probably start looking on craigslist if you know what I mean. Personally, I don't really make anything off the paint, but rather on the custom trim/woodwork. Painters are undercutting so bad here that I can't take any money from my painter and expect him to feed his family. The finish carpentry bill is already big enough for me to make some money.
> 
> He just buys new covers for each job and tosses them, but I was hoping that I could suggest the colossus and be able to satisfy the HO with no upcharge. Then everyone wins.


Ah, I see. 
What does your painter think about the process for achieving a perfectly smooth finish?
In this instance I am at a loss for a solid answer because the spec' for the finish is an unusual one, and almost impossible.
Without the proper funding that is.


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

Cache said:


> Well, I'm not starved for work but not swamped right now. Not gonna turn down a 5,000s.f. custom home. Painter is already giving them a good deal. If he hits them with a large upcharge for no rolling, then they will probably start looking on craigslist if you know what I mean. Personally, I don't really make anything off the paint, but rather on the custom trim/woodwork. Painters are undercutting so bad here that I can't take any money from my painter and expect him to feed his family. The finish carpentry bill is already big enough for me to make some money.
> 
> He just buys new covers for each job and tosses them, but I was hoping that I could suggest the colossus and be able to satisfy the HO with no upcharge. Then everyone wins.


 Touch up on these walls is going to be fun.


----------



## WisePainter (Sep 16, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> Touch up on these walls is going to be fun.


I didn't think of that...

:blink:


----------



## Cache (Sep 18, 2007)

Haven't talked to him about the prospect of using the cover you're suggesting. Just happened across your post while looking at the purdy covers.

He's not sure about the HO request. He doesn't like the idea of spraying primer without backrolling and still getting good adhesion. Also, he is a roller guy. Prefers rolling to spraying as it cuts down on the masking, and drywallers with power sanders are tearing up the surface these days. Rolling takes care of the rough paper. 

Looked into spraying with Tuff-Hide instead of primer to solve the issues with adhesion and paper fibers. That's a pretty big upcharge too though. Maybe we can get a colossus and finish and scrap of drywall and see what the HO says.


----------



## Cache (Sep 18, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> Touch up on these walls is going to be fun.


Because of the choice in finish or just because the HO is a PITA?

I was in a home the other day with smooth walls and smooth ceilings. Satin paint on some walls, flat on others, flat ceilings. The dark flat walls were the bigger nightmare. Easy for the painter I'm sure, but they scuff like crazy and the HO can't clean them very well. Many times no choice but to simply pull out the paint and touch up where a satin paint would just wipe clean.


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

Cache said:


> Because of the choice in finish or just because the HO is a PITA?


Because of the finish application. When a wall is damaged by the electricians or the plumbers then the HO will have to accept some roller work when the wall is repainted.

I spray the garage and closet walls when spraying new work i back roll everything though. Other than that it is all brush and roll (except for the trim that is)


----------



## WisePainter (Sep 16, 2008)

Cache said:


> Haven't talked to him about the prospect of using the cover you're suggesting. Just happened across your post while looking at the purdy covers.
> 
> He's not sure about the HO request. He doesn't like the idea of spraying primer without backrolling and still getting good adhesion. Also, he is a roller guy. Prefers rolling to spraying as it cuts down on the masking, and drywallers with power sanders are tearing up the surface these days. Rolling takes care of the rough paper.
> 
> Looked into spraying with Tuff-Hide instead of primer to solve the issues with adhesion and paper fibers. That's a pretty big upcharge too though. Maybe we can get a colossus and finish and scrap of drywall and see what the HO says.


I would recommend the Colossus because the nap is more like yarn, so it is possible to tip off the wall on the finish back roll which in turn does not leave a stipple. The average roller cover piles up on itself and becomes matted, almost like rolling a wet terrier all over the walls. 
That _may_ be what your HO is afraid of having had a painter in the past neglect to back roll.
Ask them why they desire a smoother than smooth finish and listen carefully to his words.



Cache said:


> Because of the choice in finish or just because the HO is a PITA?


Touch ups on a satin wall are already a nightmare, add on the fact that you will need to repaint the whole wall...without stipple.

What is a "PITA"?


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

Cache said:


> Sorry, time being what they are and everything. You know how us stingy GCs are.


Not all of them. 


I agree the painter should have the house without other trades being in their way.


----------



## Cache (Sep 18, 2007)

WisePainter said:


> They should never be mixed.
> I need the trim guy finished and out of my way when it comes time to sling paint.
> Cutting tape means cutting into the wall, not a good solution.


Good point. Not advocating the guy's method. Just wondering. I never liked his method because it didn't allow him to caulk the crown/wall seam.


----------



## Cache (Sep 18, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> Not all of them.
> 
> I agree the painter should have the house without other trades being in their way.


Had to go re-read you earlier post cause your method had me confused. Missed the part where you said that you only spray the lower portions of crown. Do you just hand paint windows so you don't have to mask?


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

Doh.. i was not quick enough on the edit. Yes i just do the windows by hand rather than mask.


In all honesty you should just let your painter do his thing. It sounds like he has a good game plan.


----------



## WisePainter (Sep 16, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> In all honesty you should just let your painter do his thing. It sounds like he has a good game plan.


yup.


----------



## Cache (Sep 18, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> Doh.. i was not quick enough on the edit. Yes i just do the windows by hand rather than mask.
> 
> 
> In all honesty you should just let your painter do his thing. It sounds like he has a good game plan.


Yeah, I saw the edit and acted accordingly.

Anyway, I plan on trying to convince the HO to let the painter do things as usual. I've got built-ins and cabinets that are gonna have to be ready for him to finish anyway. I won't be in his way. Sorry for hijacking the thread and being such a knowledge suck. Night.. Thanks guys.


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

Cache said:


> Yeah, I saw the edit and acted accordingly.
> 
> Anyway, I plan on trying to convince the HO to let the painter do things as usual. I've got built-ins and cabinets that are gonna have to be ready for him to finish anyway. I won't be in his way. Sorry for hijacking the thread and being such a knowledge suck. Night.. Thanks guys.


 Nice, now everone will think i said something really special and insightful rather than my usual spill of bile.


----------



## paintr56 (Feb 4, 2005)

vandyandsons said:


> wisepainter,
> 
> of course i was just busting chops as you like to do. i can tell from your posts that you are anal about your finished product and I am the same way.
> 
> ...


I used to be just like you threw away covers after one use. I bought one of these cleaners off line. www.rejuv-a-roller.com/index2.html I now wash out my covers. takes about three or four minutes of running water and the a quick spin dry from a roller spinner. I just start the water and do something else so not mush wasted time at all. Best thirty dollars I have ever spent. I get that money back every week or two.

Jim


----------

